

Happy 10th anniversary, Perl 6 - telemachos
http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/40451

======
garyrichardson
I remember 10 years ago when I was really exciting about perl 6. I was working
at a perl shop and thought, "how the hell are we going to migrate our code
base?"

Turns out, it was never an issue.

